# Great white approaching the spur



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

2300lbs

http://www.ocearch.org/profile/katharine/

I can only imagine seeing this thing swim up and steal a fish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very interesting the travel of these animals . Would like to know the travel on swordfish ?


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

recess said:


> Very interesting the travel of these animals . Would like to know the travel on swordfish ?


"Great white sharks are carnivorous and predominantly prey on tuna, marlin and broad-bill swordfish are amongst the great white sharks favorites, while sea lions, seals and dolphins will all make acceptable snacks.

They will also take other sharks, sea turtles, sea otters, sea birds and even objects that they are unable to digest.

Upon approaching a length of nearly 4 metres (13 ft), great white sharks begin to target predominately marine mammals for food. These sharks prefer prey with a high content of energy-rich fat."


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So if it follows these high fat large sized fish, the odds of it coming near shore at this point are low?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Im gonna bust out my 130's and the "35 pound baby seal Black barts" i bought a few years back in south africa, and catch that sucker :thumbsup:






For those that are a tad slow or not the sharpest tool in your shed , Im joking :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Im gonna bust out my 130's and the "35 pound baby seal Black barts" i bought a few years back in south africa, and catch that sucker :thumbsup:
> 
> For those that are a tad slow or not the sharpest tool in your shed , Im joking :thumbup:


I think what Quint said was right. You are going to need a bigger boat!!!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kenton said:


> So if it follows these high fat large sized fish, the odds of it coming near shore at this point are low?


I don't know, there seems to be plenty of porpoises near shore for her to feed on.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Here she comes!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

"These sharks prefer prey with a high content of energy-rich fat." 

Look out Alabama beachgoers


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

pretty sure she is at the weather buoy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those white sharks have probably been coming up into the Gulf for millions of years. This is just the first time they have been tracked this accurately.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

sealark said:


> Those white sharks have probably been coming up into the Gulf for millions of years. This is just the first time they have been tracked this accurately.


 
Agreed : Except I think Megalodon prowled around back a million years ago:

"it was hypothesized that _Megalodon_ could have approached 30 metres (98 ft)."

We are for sure gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Several years ago multiple folks saw some out 40 or so miles. I believe it/they were feeding on a dead whale


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you are all just trying to scare me from doing my Pelagic Plunge when I catch our first Marlin this Saturday.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Would be great if someone caught it, got the tracking device and implanted it into a stingray or red in Wolf Bay


----------

